# Single Demasoni in all male hap/peacock tank



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a tank i've recently gone all male with (at least i THINK it's all male), and things have been great, until tonight. My lone Demasoni has everyone cornered to one part of the tank. He's one of the smallest fish in the tank, but he's bullying everyone pretty badly. So, my question: Is it likely that i have a female i need to find? Or Is this common with Demasoni to act this way even if he's not trying to breed? I have an Auratus that may be a female. I checked out her vents and it didn't look very clear to me. Does the coloring give it a way? He/she definitely has a good deal of yellow on them. I've seperated the Demasoni out for the evening, hopefully i don't have to get rid of him? He's definitely one of my faves.

So, if there is a female in the tank, would it only be another mbuna that set him off? I have an Acei in the tank that i vented, and it looked iffy. He/she has grown really quickly so i guess i assumed male, but i realize that could be wrong.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

*Update - So i actually just separated out the Demasoni, and it had the most female looking parts of the 3 fish i checked tonight. Is it possible that the aggressive fish is a female in a tank full of males?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Even one female fish can cause chaos. Females can be aggressive, but usually males are more brutal.


----------



## katewinslet (Sep 26, 2013)

It gets sorta scary and such when you see them chasing after eachother haha. Not use to this type of aggression. I've only had like tiger oscars and jack dempseys and they've never been this aggressive before.


----------



## mbunainflames (Oct 27, 2012)

Male or female Demasoni's are little hellions. They will take fish on twice their size without much caution if they feel like it. I love them but their aggression isn't just towards their own species. It's to everybody.


----------

